# صور نادرة تعرض لاول مره ... مراحل تنفيذ ( برج ايـفـل ) ...كيف كان الحلم حقيقة!!



## عاشق حب رسول الله (16 أغسطس 2007)

البداية ...كانت الفكرة ...:31: 







رسمت علي الورق :33: 






لامانع من دراسة التفاصيل :1: 







انه لعمل ضخم ...هل يتحقق !!!:81: 







الحلم يبدأ بخطوة علي ارض الواقع :80: 







لاشك ان اصعب شيء هو البدايات :81: 






امامنا عمل طويل:15: 






لازلنا نتمتع بالارادة والصبر والطموح 






بدأ الحلم يتجمع:77: 






ظهرت تباشير النجاح :12: 







ما اجمل ان تري ماتخطه بيمينك ينحقق امام ناظريك :67: 







الم اقل لكم ان اي حلم يبدأ بفكرة !!!!:77: :12: :77:


----------



## محمد السابع (16 أغسطس 2007)

رائع بحق انت بتخلي الواحد يبدع في الافكار كده


----------



## عصام قاسم (16 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## معمارى مبتدئ (17 أغسطس 2007)

*جميل جدا*

جميل جدا .... بس انت جايب الصور العظيمة لبرج ايفل دى منين!!!:12:


----------



## المهندسه نور (17 أغسطس 2007)

جميل و شكرا لك


----------



## احمد اسماعيل خفاجى (17 أغسطس 2007)

عمل ممتاز الاراده تغلب اى شى


----------



## مصطفى عـــوده (17 أغسطس 2007)

صور نادرة
جميلة جدا


----------



## wfayez (18 أغسطس 2007)

طالما هناك علم وارادة و تخطيط ستكون النتائج مذهلة باذن الله


----------



## alaa_1986 (18 أغسطس 2007)

thank u 4 presenting these unique pictures
this confirms that any dream can be real


----------



## عبدوللموادالهندسية (18 أغسطس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد طب القلوب وشفائها وعافية الأبدان ودوائها ونور الأبصار وضيائها
شكراً لك يا سيد عاشق محب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على هذه الصور


----------



## ايهاب-المصري (18 أغسطس 2007)

ما شاء الله


----------



## miss decor (18 أغسطس 2007)

طريقة العرض مبتكره وتحرك الخيال والتفكير تعطي دافع قوي للمبادرة في تحقيق الحلم مهما كان بنظرنا صعب فلا يوجد مستحيل مع الاصرار فعلا شي جميل ان ترا ماخطت يداك على ارض الواقع 
صور ثمينه اعتقد بأن نظرتي اصبحت مختلفه تماما عندما اتأمل ذالك البرج فلم يعد بنظري مجرد برج 
اشكرك


----------



## هند الدغار (20 أغسطس 2007)

ايه ياعم الجمال ده اكتر حاجه عجبتنى السناريو وطريقه العرض والتقديم للصور ودايما كده ان شاء الله فى نجاح دائم


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (20 أغسطس 2007)

والله عن جد الفكرة راااائعة بل ورائعة جداً 
وصدق من قال "التصميم خنجر في قلب المستحيل"
ومشكور على مجهودك المبذول لأنه وبجد كان نفسي أطلع على مراحل إنشاء برج إيفل
جزاك الله أخي


----------



## Alinajeeb (20 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل وحبيت اضيف :78:


----------



## KHEFIF Med (23 أغسطس 2007)

bien.......................


----------



## بارتنون (24 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين جدا على الصور
في الحقيقة هذا أجمل ما رأيته من مدة طويييييييييييييييييييلة



المهم مشكوررررررررين جدا على الصور
ومن جد تستاهل كل خير



أخوك بارتنون
:63:


----------



## hammhamm44 (24 أغسطس 2007)

very good 4 your work


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (24 أغسطس 2007)

فعلا اكثر من رائع


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (24 أغسطس 2007)

انا مش عارف الغرب احسن مننا فى اية مع اننا اللى بنفذ الاعمال الهامة اللى بتنشأ فى العالم من عقول العرب سبحــــــــــــــــــــــان الـــــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## محمد الأسوانى (24 أغسطس 2007)

عمل رائع وجامد جداً


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (27 أغسطس 2007)

لالالالا ده انت طلعت حاجه جامده اوي ...
ربنا يوفقك يارب


----------



## wesaaaa (28 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع جميل ومفيد ورائع 
شكرا لك
بالتوفيق يارب


----------



## الطيبات (28 أغسطس 2007)

thankx alot for this infor


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (28 أغسطس 2007)

مجهود جبار تشكر علية .............................


----------



## مقاول مبتدىء (28 أغسطس 2007)

مشكر على المجهود الجميل


----------



## الجبل الاشم (8 نوفمبر 2007)

تعليقك علي الصور اخي ا لكريم اضاف بعدا جديدا للصورا ...شكرا


----------



## سنتياغو (8 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


الفكرة اولا :81: 



الطموح ثانيا:79: 




التنفيذ ثالثا :1: 




النجاح ثمرة الكل :14:


----------



## خيال و علم (8 نوفمبر 2007)

مراحل البناء أخيرا عرفتها من أول أدور عليها


----------



## designer mido (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم ..الصور أكثر من رائعة


----------



## meee (3 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ....

صور جميلة , شكرا ً على الموضوع .

ـــــــ تحياتي ــــــــ


----------



## م احمد العراقي (3 يناير 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 يناير 2008)

شكرا يا عاشق حب رسول الله لك مني كل التحايا


----------



## mmedo (3 يناير 2008)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك
و أحب أن أضيف أن برج أيفل عندما تم بناؤه قد واجه الكثير من الضجة و الصخب و الاعتراض من الفرنسيين و الآن هل يمكن أن يتخيل أحد اليوم فرنسا بدون برج أيفل ؟!


----------



## sasy0o0o (3 يناير 2008)

صور نادرة وجميله جدا وتعليق فوق الرائع من شخص لايبخل باى جهد على المنتدى
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ميدو مادو (4 يناير 2008)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## م حسناء (5 يناير 2008)

:77: جزاك الله خيرا:77:


----------



## هدى محمد أحمد (5 يناير 2008)

موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (5 يناير 2008)

عمل أكثر من رائع’,


----------



## sasy0o0o (5 يناير 2008)

توقيعك رائع مهندس محمد ابراهيم


----------



## عبدالوهاب طاهر (18 يناير 2008)

الموضوع روعه جدا مثل اسمك


----------



## أروى (18 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير
على موضوعك القيم
اى عمل عظيم 
يبدأ بفكرة على ورقة
اهم شى الاصرار على تنفيذ اى شى ولو حتى كان شبه المستحيل


----------



## الجبل الاشم (18 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع ....جميل حقا


----------



## مايزنر (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على هذه الصور الرائعة والموضوع المتميز...


----------



## عاشقة الاحساس (19 أكتوبر 2008)

يعينك ويديك حسب نيتك


----------



## amany hassan (19 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع شكرا


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (20 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل جدا مشكوووور


----------



## سمر الكيالي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا--الله يعطيك العافية--عرض جميل وشيق يرمز الى قوة الاصرار والعزيمة والارادة التي اوجدها الله في الانسان--فلا يوجد شيء مستحيل--شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## مبدع جزائري (21 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي مشكوووووور


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا شكرا لك .....


----------



## سـليمان (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*ما شاء الله*​


----------



## أسماء نمر (23 أكتوبر 2008)

فعلا صورة حلوة
ونادرة جدا
شكرا لمشاركتنا في هذه الصور


----------



## mahlawedotyahh (24 أكتوبر 2008)

انته مهندس جبار ربنا يوفقك


----------



## رواق (27 أكتوبر 2008)

لقد حدقت بالصور وكأنني اتابع مسلسل واتشوق الوصول الى النهايات الحاسمة له ....شكرا لكم على هذا الابداع


----------



## fabolous (28 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
معلومة نادرة فعلا


----------



## الجبل الاشم (14 مايو 2009)

تعليق اكثر من رائع ...مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مينة احمد (14 مايو 2009)

الله يجازيك كل خير 
الصور رائعة, و خاصة أنها تظهر تطور المشروع من بدايته حتى نهايته.
ما رأيك بصور أخرى 






كل أجزاء تم انجازها في مصنع levallois- perret 




تركيب الأجزاء 






المصاعد 

تقبل اضافتي


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 مايو 2009)

اسف لاعادة الموضوع مرة اخرى


----------



## الوسام الماسى (14 مايو 2009)

مجهود رائع وجميل ان تضع هذه الصور النادرة 
مشكور 
تحياتى


----------



## justmoon (15 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng: issa (15 مايو 2009)

*عمل ممتاز الاراده تغلب اى شى*​


----------



## salah_6666 (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## elreedy50 (1 مايو 2010)

صور تحفة

اخر ستين سبعين حاجة

تسلم يمناك


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (6 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوEYAD (16 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل
شكرا لك


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود عظيم حصولك على مثل هذه الصور


----------



## jordan first (18 ديسمبر 2010)

pretty amazing.. thnk yu for sharing


----------



## ahmed magdy 11 (2 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

